

Will Normal Folks Ever Use Twitter? - tom_pinckney
http://www.livedigitally.com/2010/01/26/will-normal-folks-ever-use-twitter/

======
lssndrdn
Depends on what you mean by "normal"...

However, now that the me-too effect is wearing off, it does seem like its use
has become more esoteric and "exclusionary", as the author writes. I myself
don't see any use for it but I can see how other can find it entertaining, or
maybe even useful.

~~~
hga
I've read, although not in any detail, that it's been heavily used in
political activity in the last year (and this was by "normal people", people
who hadn't been that sort of politically active before).

